# Resources/Advice for a Working & Herding Pup



## makenzie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a new Australian shepherd pup, who will be turning 8 weeks tomorrow. We live on a sheep farm, but also have chickens and guineas. I'm not sure how to go about introducing him to the livestock. I plan on eventually taking him with me during daily chores, and would like to avoid any fear or aggression. So a couple questions:

1.) Does Anyone have any advice on introducing young pups to farm animals? He is a little shy around older dogs and new people.

2.) Can anyone suggest some good resources (books, websites) for training a working and possibly herding dog?. The sheep have a mostly set schedule and go where needed, so he won't be necessary for herding, but I would still like to work on some training for exercise and the occasional sheepie jail break.

Thanks!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would search online for a herding trainer. I think a professional introduction to herding and an instinct test are really better than going it alone, as both dog and sheep could be injured. You could definitely start getting him comfortable around livestock now, though preferably through a fence for safety. Just start far enough back that he's comfortable and reinforce interest without excitement. Don't push him, just help him get comfortable with different species.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

That is how I intro new animals and dogs to livestock.. During the time I am doing chores . I have a fence set up that all animals have their own fence space and the dogs are centralized with a back yard fenced area that runs with the other animal areas. So everyone is visually exposed but unable to act inappropriately.. I let the dogs learn to help me tend to the animals get them on the schedule of me doing my chores.. they learn visual first behind a fence and I say nothing if they are excited because there will be no contact, over time they (been there seen that) and are calm sitting waiting patiently for me to get done no big deal anymore so they learn calmness, waiting focusing on watching me and not the animals. Main train of thought is not to make them fearful about the livestock by correcting them.. If they not ready then don't give them the opportunity.. Solid OB skills gives you something to fall back as what they should be doing,, instead of correcting them for jumping at the live stock. Short exposures with purpose like just walking heeling on lead through the barn to the other fenced in area , having them wait at open doors and not coming into the barn.. all skill that promote self restraint and focus on you.. main thing not to have to correct them for being interested , excited about the livestock.. just always focused on teaching them skills on how to be my helper on how we do chores and being focused on me and that task.. There will be time for herding the critter but that is a different time  and sometimes the animals are just fine where they are and don't need to be moved  have fun and do find a trainer to teach the herding skill part


----------



## makenzie (Jan 3, 2013)

Great! Thanks for the advice.  I will definitely set up a little fenced in area for him to observe me doing chores and get used to the sounds, sights and smells of the other animals. (I have the feeling this will also allow me to finish chores in a timely manner without worrying about what he's getting into).

At 8 1/2 weeks we are still working on the basic commands. Maybe we will also start to practice these in the barn/barnyard. When we work on them in or around the house they really help to focus him, even when he is riled up, so I can see how that would be helpful to practice around the other animals. Perhaps in a year or so we'll look into a herding trainer, as I've said, the sheep mostly just go where they're needed without any help!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I would put him on a 20 ft drag line and let him follow you around while you're doing chores outside of pastures/fences. Let him come into the barns with you, etc. Give him treats along the way for following, but don't make a big deal about anything. If he gets spooked and starts to run away, step on the lead so that he has to stop in about 20ft. Coax him back with some treats.

You can check out bowwowflix.com for training videos in all sorts of venues. I believe they have herding videos too. I would probably consult with a herding trainer if not to have a supervised meeting of animals at their place, then to figure out HOW you should go about it. 

I have a 5 month old Border Collie, but timing was bad for the winter months and we won't be meeting sheep until spring.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

makenzie said:


> Great! Thanks for the advice.  I will definitely set up a little fenced in area for him to observe me doing chores and get used to the sounds, sights and smells of the other animals. (I have the feeling this will also allow me to finish chores in a timely manner without worrying about what he's getting into).
> 
> At 8 1/2 weeks we are still working on the basic commands. Maybe we will also start to practice these in the barn/barnyard. When we work on them in or around the house they really help to focus him, even when he is riled up, so I can see how that would be helpful to practice around the other animals. Perhaps in a year or so we'll look into a herding trainer, as I've said, the sheep mostly just go where they're needed without any help!


Yes I get my chores done much faster when I know the newer ones are safe from making mistakes and I don't have to keep focus on them.. and all my OB training now is done while I'm working around the farm.. they learn the skill and how to apply them at the same time really is a time saver and I have hard time getting into leash, collar, standing ob training.. Feel the dogs focus more while we in motion going places, (may start off really loose and sloppy but because we do it everyday the tighten up really quickly with all the practice daily). Something as simple as having 60 feet from my house to each barn in different directions is perfect short and sweet for concentrating on learning heeling. Lots of stays, and wait outside stuff throw in some stops, and sends back to the house to wait without me.. Give them things to carry along the way lol.. or throw some hay bales down and do some agility  have fun congratulations on the new pup..


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new Aussie pup!! I am a big Aussie fan and have raised mine to be good with my horses. Like other posters, I had their backyard fenced area share fence line with my horses and spent a lot of time socializing them over the fence. Then, I would leash walk dogs with hubby hand walking a horse, which led to them running off leash when we trail ride. They have a very natural way of running alongside the horses, like they have a positive relationship with them. However, we went through a time where my Aussies would get fired up if my horses were excited at feeding time, so I put my dogs on leashes for chores. I also worked on recall with sheep with a local aussie trainer, so if I saw my dogs about to get fired up, I could redirect their attention to me, which is real handy when coming across cattle, etc., when riding trails.

I have one Aussie (3yo now and the 4th aussie I have raised) that was especially shy with dogs and strangers as a puppy despite normal socialization, and has developed into fear aggression to a problem point and I am now working with a behaviorist. She recommended getting herding lessons, as many of his issues are stemmed from his herding working drive and needs the outlet for his well being. She said getting him into herding will build confidence and develop impulse control. I googled herding instinct test Utah (my state) and the local herding trainer's information came up. We are scheduled to have our herding instinct test done tomorrow. I found the recall trainer a couple of years ago by googling working aussie club Utah. I found the behaviorist by running a search on the assoc pet dog trainers' website. 

You are very lucky to be on a sheep farm. I would definitely take advantage of herding work with a qualified trainer. Enjoy your ball of spastic fluff.


----------



## makenzie (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you nimbus! Copper does get very fired up around the animals so for the past week I've been keeping him on a lead while doing chores. I just attach the lead wherever it is I'm working (in the barn, outside troughs etc..) And that seems to be working, he'll now sit calmly for the most part (unless a guinea hen gets to close!)

I am a little worried about about how shy he is sometimes. He is definitely shy around new people and dogs at first, but then usually warms up with time. As this is my first puppy and aussie, I'm not sure if this is normal or the beginning of a deeper issue. I'm starting a puppy class tomorrow night (which is mostly just a lot of play time) so i'm hoping this will help.

I've looked up instinct tests and herding trainers and there are a few in the new england area, some of them do occasional seminars, so for now I'm planning on looking more into that when he's a little older. So far the research I've done says not to introduce dogs to the sheep until they are older, bigger and more confident, and even then to start with fowl, like ducks. So we will have to wait and see! Good luck with your Aussie, I'm really curious to hear about how his test and training goes!!


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

I have had 4 aussies so far in my life. The first two were shy, but not fearful. As they grew up, they became confident and were the best dogs ever. My 3rd aussie has never been fearful or shy and as he grew up, has become confident and protective to a fault. My 4th, however, was fearful as a puppy and despite my efforts to socialize him, it has developed into fear aggression. I believe that I am partly to blame because I saw he had possible deep seeded issues and looking back, I wish I had done 10x as much socialization and confidence building training with him as I did with my other pups. Hopefully it is not too late to get him turned around.

I did the herding session last week. The herding trainer told me that my earlier desensitization and recall work has hurt his herding instinct, but that he could be trained out of that. However, I was proud of my boy for not being reactive around the other dogs and not wanting to chase or hurt the lady's sheep. The herding trainer was very old school, heavy handed, and a big fan of negative corrections. So, we won't be returning for future lessons.

Best of luck with the puppy class. It sounds like an excellent plan for your pup.


----------

